# Wheel "Chrome"



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

It's not much of a mod but, I love to "chrome" my wheels. I think it makes an amazing difference for the better. The black stock wheels are bland and do not accent the beauty of the cars. And, it's really easy (except for the dbl flg wheels). Here are a couple of Life Like Fusions I just did. I love them more now!



















How do ya like 'em!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good, have always been partial to chrome. Especially the chrome LL wheels that come on some of their chassis. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah. I have that white '06 Fusion with the chrome wheels. It's really purty. The Monte that came with it is the one I'm having trouble with. One of the springs. I have to try and save it. I hate the way the cars look with black wheels. Like the way most of H.O. cars come. It makes them look dirty. However, I won't be touching the black wheels that came on two of my Mega G's! Although I wished they were chromed like the other two.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I like it! It really dresses up those Life-Likes. Those dull gray wheels most of them come with do nothing for the cars. Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hutt gives them :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've been coming back to this post to look at them. LOL They scream too! I really was surprised how fast they are.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Chrome rules, no doubt!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, as everyone here knows, I'm sure, chrome does add horsepower!! :tongue: Looks way better DS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Well, as everyone here knows, I'm sure, chrome does add horsepower!! :tongue: Looks way better DS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Now we know why Michael Waltrip uses chrome on his car.:freak:

Great looking wheels DS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

We had saying in auto class, If it doesn't go, CHROME IT!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*More silver than chrome?*

Des, your wheels look nice. Maybe it's just the photo but I wouldn't call them chrome. They seem more like silver than chrome. I like the original black too. I found a photo of the actual car on the Jayski site for comparison. That's the beauty of slot cars -- we can pretend we're Jack Roush, Rick Hendrick, Joe Gibbs, Michael Waltrip, etc., and make our cars look however we want.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> Des, your wheels look nice. Maybe it's just the photo but I wouldn't call them chrome.


In my case it is the photo taker and lack of skills.  These wheels are bright chrome in real life. As they say, pix don't do the wheels justice.


 rr


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

roadrner, yours definitely look like chrome in your picture. DesertSlot's wheels seem silver to me, like the 5-spoke wheels on my 2000 Mustang GT.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

if it ain't fast, Chrome it... from the 1950's

Chrome wheels are always GREAT...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, they do look a little silver. I'll call them "polished aluminum" from now on. The paint is Krylon Short Cuts SCB-004 Chrome 1oz.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

RacerDave said:


> I like it! It really dresses up those Life-Likes. Those dull gray wheels most of them come with do nothing for the cars. Dave.



Personally, I like dark grey wheels against certain paint jobs. But I think a chrome, or polished aluminum outer wheel lip finishes the job perfectly. Think Torq-thrust D's....


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Personally, I like dark grey wheels against certain paint jobs. But I think a chrome, or polished aluminum outer wheel lip finishes the job perfectly. Think Torq-thrust D's....


Oh Man! Why didn't I think of that! Beautiful idea. Can't wait to try it.


----------

